# Finding Jack



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I read this novel, "Finding Jack" on the advice of someone and wasn't expecting much. Turns out it is a great book. Anyone else read it? It is by Gareth Crocker and is about a platoon in Vietnam that finds a lab and keeps it. Then, of course, the government won't send the dog back and the self appointed owner decides not to go without the dog. I won't say anymore, but I really love this book.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll look for it.


----------

